# Externe Festplatte funktioniert an einem Rechner nicht



## Jonas (7. Juni 2010)

Hi zusammen!

Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner externen Festplatte. Eine *Iomega Prestige Portable Hard Drive*. 
Ich habe nun das Problem, dass die FP an einem Rechner (Win7 64-Bit) nicht erkannt wird. (Statuslampe leuchtet, und Festplatte rattert)
An anderen Rechnern (Win XP 32, Win7 32 & 64) läuft die Festplatte einwandfrei.
Also dachte ich mir, dass die USB-Schnittstelle kaputt ist, doch USB-Tastatur/Maus, USB-Stick funktionieren einwandfrei...

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich die FP an dem einen Rechner auch zum laufen bekomme?

Danke & MfG,
Jonas


----------



## Moleman (7. Juni 2010)

hallo funktionieren andere usb platten an dem pc?

wenn nicht könnte folgendes dein problem lösen:
Systemsteuerung(Klassiche Ansicht) ->Verwaltung->Computerverwaltung->Datenträgerverwaltung->dort der Platte manuell einen Laufwerksbuchstaben zuweisen->hoffen das es klappt 
​Bezeichnungen können abweichen habe nur Vista zur Hand.

MfG
meld dich wenn es geht


----------



## mattinator (7. Juni 2010)

Trotz Standardisierung variiert die real durch die USB-Anschlüsse bereitgestellte Leistung zwischen verschiedenen Mainboards / Controllern bzw. sogar zwischen gleichen Mainboards / Controllern unterschiedlicher Chargen. Versuch mal, die Festplatte über einen zusätzlichen USB-Port mit Strom zu versorgen, am besten von einem anderen Chip (Front- / Back-Panel, s. Handbuch der Festplatte bzw. http://www.iomega.com/support/manuals/hdd2009/dphd/de/consolidated/main.html#prstgcmpt, Anschließen des Laufwerks).


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2010)

Ich hab auch eine iomega, eine prestige compact. Bei mir war ein Kabel dabei, das man an ZWEI USB-Ports anschließen kann, weil wie mattinator schon sagte manchmal der Strom nicht ganz reicht. hast Du so ein kabel und es mal an ZWEI Ports angeschlossen?


----------



## Jonas (7. Juni 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> hast Du so ein kabel und es mal an ZWEI Ports angeschlossen?


Die Festplatte hat ein Kabel mit 2 USB-Schnittstellen.. Habe auch beide eingesteckt. Aber die Festplatte klackert nur, und die Statuslampe leuchtet durchgehend.



Moleman schrieb:


> hallo funktionieren andere usb platten an dem pc?
> 
> wenn nicht könnte folgendes dein problem lösen:Systemsteuerung(Klassiche  Ansicht)  ->Verwaltung->Computerverwaltung->Datenträgerverwaltung->dort  der Platte manuell einen Laufwerksbuchstaben zuweisen->hoffen das es  klappt ​



Ich habe noch eine 3,5" externe Festplatte, allerdings auch mit externer Stromversung - die funktioniert....

In der Datenträgerverwaltung wird die Platte auch nicht angezeigt, da wie shcon gesagt, der Rechner die FP gar nicht erkennt...

Gruß,
Jonas​


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2010)

Hast Du die denn seitdem sie nicht ging schon an einem anderen PC getestet - nicht dass die einfach nur kaputtgegangen ist ^^ 

Schau mal nach neueren Boardtreibern für Deinen PC. hast Du auch mal Anschlüsse hinten am PC probiert?


----------



## Jonas (7. Juni 2010)

Jetzt habe ich die Festplatte an dem Rechner zum laufen gebracht. 

Ich habe die Tastatur abgesteckt, so dass nur die Maus und die 2 USB-Stecker der FP eingesteckt waren, dann lief sie einwandfrei...

Kann ich irgendwo / irgendwas einstellen, so dass ich Tastatur, Maus und FP gleichzeitig nutzen kann?

Gruß,
Jonas


----------



## mattinator (7. Juni 2010)

Die zur Verfügung gestellte Leistung summiert sich per USB-Hub. Du musst schon versuchen, über die verschiedenen Ports am Back- und Front-Panel sowie ggf. onboard USB-Pin-Header die USB-Geräte so zu verteilen, dass die Festplatte mgl. allein oder mit Geräten mit geringer Stromaufnahme an einem USB-Hub angeschlossen ist. Die Ports am Back-Panel sind meisten so gruppiert, dass die übereinander angeordneten auf einem Hub angeschlossen sind. Unter Windows XP kann man die sich Stromversorgung über den Gerätemanager anzeigen lassen (s. Bild), das sollte unter Vista und Windows 7 ähnlich aussehen.


----------



## Jonas (9. Juni 2010)

Zur Info:
Habe alle möglichen Steckvarianten ausprobiert, die FP funktioniert nur, wenn ich mindestens Maus oder Tastatur ausgesteckt habe.....

Gruß,
Jonas


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2010)

Was hast Du denn für ein Board? Wieviele USB hat das "hinten", wieviele bietet es für Front?


----------



## mattinator (9. Juni 2010)

Wie es aussieht, hat die Festplatte auch nur den USB-Anschluss. Auch ein Grund, warum ich mir externe Festplatten lieber selbst aus einzelnem Gehäuse und Festplatte zusammenstelle. Ist zwar ggf. etwas teuerer, aber dafür bekomme ich genau die Ausstattung und Flexibilität, die man mit solchen Geräten benötigt. Bei einem anderen Gehäuse hätte ich Dir zu einem zusätzlichen externen Netzteil geraten, bei Deiner Festplatte gibt es z.B. noch diese Alternative: Hama USB-Ladegerät "Piccolino": Amazon.de: Elektronik . Ist zwar nicht ganz so praktisch wie der Anschluss am USB-Port des Rechners und eigenlich nur ein USB-*Ladegerät*, sollte jedoch die gleiche Funktion wie ein USB-Port erfüllen.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2010)

Das muss aber an sich funktionieren, spätestens mit dem zweiten Stecker für USB. Da ist eher das Board schuld an der Misere, es darf nicht sein, dass man da ein extra netzteil haben "muss"... 


Treiber usw. sind wirklich die aktuellsten? Dazu hast Du noch nix gesagt. Vor allem die fürs Board.

Ach ja: ist irgendwas übertaktet? Auch das kann Steckpklätze und Ports beeinflussen.


----------

